# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر   اليوم    الاربعاء 12  ديسمبر 2012 (اخبار و اعمدة)

## عبدالله الليبي

*أَصْبَحْنَا   وَأَصْبَحَ الْمُلْكُ لِلَّهِ وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا   اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ   وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ . رَبِّ إنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ خَيْرَ مَا   فِي هَذِاِ اليَوم وَخَيْرَ مَا بَعْدَهُ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ هَذِاِ   اليَوم وَشَرِّ مَا بَعْدَهُ . رَبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْكَسَلِ  وَسُوءِ  الْكِبَرِ . رَبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عَذَابٍ فِي النَّارِ  وَعَذَابٍ فِي  الْقَبْرِ . 
أصبحنا   وأصبح الملك لله رب العالمين اللهم إني أسألك خير هذا اليوم فتحه ونصره   ونوره وبركته وهداه وأعوذ بك من شر ما فيه وشر ما بعده. 
.   الكوكى لايحبذ محترفى سيكافا !

  بهدوء- علم الدين هاشم     

كشف المدرب التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكى من خلال حواره مع صحيفة ( الزعيم )  عن اهتمامه الواضح بامر تعاقد المريخ مع المحترفين الاجانب , وان وجوده  حاليا فى بلده لقضاء  الاجازة لم يمنعه فى ان يتابع كل الخطوات والاتصالات  التى يجريها المريخ مع مجموعة المحترفين الذين يرغب فى التعاقد معهم , فهو  لايريد ان يترك  امر التعاقد لغيره وانما يرغب فى ان يتحمل هذا الملف بوصفه  المدرب المسؤول وهى خطوة تحمد له وتؤكد على احترافيته واحترامه لمهنيته  بعكس ماكان يحدث من مدربين سابقين افتقدوا مثل هذه الصفات الايجابية   وكانوا لايحرصون على الاهتمام بامر التعاقدات مع المحترفين الاجانب او  المحليين ثم يرمون باللائمة عليهم مع اول عثرة يتعرض لها الفريق فى الدورى  او فى البطولات الخارجية ,, ولكن فى ذات الوقت فان حديث الكوكى لصحيفة  الزعيم كشف عن جانب مهم جدا اتمنى ان يكون قد اطلع عليه ايضا الاخوة فى  مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ من المكلفين بامر التعاقدات مع المحترفين الاجانب  حيث ابدى الكوكى تحفظا واضحا على فكرة التعاقد مع محترفين مغمورين من منطقة  سيكافا واظهر  تخوفه فى ان لايقدموا اى اضافة للمريخ !! قائلا : (أنه يعلم  أن هناك اتصالات تمت من قبل المسئولين في المريخ بعدد من اللاعبين  المحترفين وقطعت شوطاً وينتظر أن يصل هؤلاء اللاعبون إلى الخرطوم تمهيداً  للتعاقد معهم وقال إنه وبوصفه المدير الفني للفريق يعتقد أن الفرقة الحمراء  يفترض أن تتعاقد مع لاعبين أصحاب خبرة ومتمرسين في البطولات الأفريقية  وبأسعار معقولة وذكر أن المحترفين المرشحين من دول شرق ووسط أفريقيا غير  معروفين بالنسبة له ولم يشاهدهم ولا يستطيع الحديث عنهم وتقييمهم ) !! بل  اضاف الكوكى قائلا : (لقد رشحت للمريخ مهاجما مميزا ينشط في صفوف فريق  المرسى التونسي واسمه تامبادو وأنه توصل إلى اتفاق شبه كامل معه ومع رئيس  النادي عن طريق أحد وكلاء اللاعبين التونسيين والذي كان وراء تعاقد المريخ  مع اديكو ويرى الكوكي أن تامبادو سيشكّل اضافة للمريخ وقال إن هناك حديثاً  عن أن اللاعب مطلوب في موناكو الفرنسي والترجي التونسي وذكر أن المهاجم  الذي رصده من الطراز الرفيع وأنه وافق على الانتقال إلى المريخ ورحّب وقال  إن اللاعب الذي يرغب في انتدابه للمريخ الغاني ابوكو الموجود حالياً في قطر  ونوّه إلى أن اللاعب خاض تجارب من قبل في أوروبا بالاضافة إلى تجارب عربية  وأفريقية وقال إنه متحمس للعب للمريخ وقال إنه لا يمانع في خوض مغامرة  جديدة مع نادٍ آخر) !! 
نعلم ان سياسة التقشف التى يريد مجلس الادارة ان ينتهجها ويطبقها من هذا  الموسم فى التعاقد مع اللاعبين الاجانب هى التى فرضت عليهم الاتجاه لمنطقة  سيكافا للبحث عن محترفين اقل تكلفة  يمكن التعاقد معهم فى فترة الانتقالات  الحالية ,, الا ان هذا السبب لايمنع مجلس الادارة  فى العمل برغبة المدرب  الكوكى الذى اصبح واضحا من حديثه انه غير متحمس للتعاقد مع لاعبين مغمورين  ويفضل عليهم اخرين لديهم الخبرة الكافية التى تفيد المريخ كنادى يبحث عن  البطولات والانجازات وهو بمثل هذا الحديث يتوافق مع رغبة الرئيس المستقيل  جمال الوالى الذى يفضل ايضا ان لاينتكس المريخ للوراء فى امر التعاقد مع  المحترفين الاجانب , لهذا يصبح  من الواجب ان يشرك مجلس الادارة مدربه  الكوكى فى هذا الملف وان لايخطو اى خطوة دون استشارته طالما انه يهدف من  وراء ذلك الى اختيار افضل العناصر التى تمتلك خبرة المشاركة فى البطولات  الافريقية , نأمل ان يستجيب مجلس الادارة لرؤية المدرب  فيما يتعلق  باللاعبين الاجانب لان فى ذلك مايدعم استقرار المريخ واعداده لخوض موسمه  المحلى والافريقي الجديد بفريق ( كامل الدسم ) بدلا عن الانشغال بسيل  المغمورين الذين يتوافدون عليه هذه الايام من كل حدب وصوب 

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* عطا المنان.. راجل فنان..!! 

كرات عكسية محمد كامل سعيد

 * اثبت اتحاد الكرة اه يتعامل مع القضايا الحيوية بالطريقة المزاجية
 عندما قام و(بسرعة البرق) باخطار نادي الهلال بعدم صحة اجراءات شطب
 اللاعب السابق هيثم مصطفى من الكشوفات..!! 
 * مع العلم ان ذلك الاجراء من المفترض ان يقوم به اللاعب المشطوب ويوجه
 خطابه الى لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة التي كونها اتحاد الكرة للفصل في مثل           
 هذه القضايا..!! 
 * اتبع اتحاد الكرة، ممثلاً في امين المال اسامة عطا المنان، السرعة
 والدقة في موضوع هيثم وفشل في ابلاغ الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بكادوقلي
 بنقل مباراة فريق الهلال امام المريخ الى كوستي..!!

 * انها العاطفة والهاشمية التي (شالت) عطا المنان الراجل الطيبان فقرر
 الدفاع عن هيثم مصطفى بطريقته الخاصة ونسي ان هنالك لجنة مختصة للفصل في
 تلك القضايا..!!

 * من حق هيثم ان يتظلم الى لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة ويقول ما يقول عن
 مستحقاته.. ولنفترض جدلاً انه أكد ان متأخراته بطرف نادي الهلال عشرة
 مليار فان ذلك من حقه..!!

 * لكن ان يقوم احد اعضاء المجلس بالاتحاد بتلك الخطوة نيابة عن هيثم فانه
 العيب بذاته والتجاوز لأجل مصالح أخرى..!! 
 * لا احد يدري لماذا فشل الاتحاد في ابلاغ نادي الهلال كادوقلي بنقل
 مباراته امام المريخ في الدوري بتلك السرعة التي ارسل بها خطاب عدم
 اعتماد شطب هيثم..؟!! 
 * اعتقد ان ما حدث علاقته مباشرة بالاختيار الملغوم لهيثم الى قائمة
 المنتخب الوطني قبل شهور رغم انه لم يلعب مع الهلال طوال الدورة الأولى
 للممتاز..!! 
 * ان سياسة الكيل بمكيالين في الاتحاد صارت واضحة تحمل معها ملامح القبح
 والموالاة من اعضاء يفترض ان يكون تعاملهم بكل الشفافية والمنطق وبمعزل
 عن التجاوز لأجل ارضاء زيد او عبيد..!!

 * نعم غابت الجهة التي تحاسب قادة اتحاد الكرة فكان من الطبيعي ان تتوالي
 المهازل والسقطات بأسم السودان سواء في تعامل الاتحاد مع الكاف بشأن حقوق
 الاندية او الاتحادات الاقليمية..!! 
 * وفي بالنا ما حدث من مهازل بشأن مشاركة منتخبنا الرديف الاخيرة في
 سيكافا التي كان القصد منها الحصول على التاييدات من اعضاء المنطقة
 لإنجاح مجدي شمس الدين في عمومية اللجنة التنفيذية بالكاف..! 
 * ليس مهماً عند الاعضاء الكرام ان يهان اسم السودان ويتجرع الهزيمة تلو
 الاخرى في البطولة الميتة لأن المهم عندهم ان يفوز شمس الدين بتأييد
 اعضاء اتحاد سيكافا..!! 
 * ان شطب هيثم من كشوفات الهلال صار امراً واقعاً لا ولن تغيره اجتهادات
 اسامة عطا المنان او تجاوزته وسيكون الفشل هو النهاية الحتمية لكل
 المحاولات البائسة..!!  
 * عشرات الجماهير تجمعت بدار نادي الهلال رافضة لشطب هيثم وعلاء الدين
 واعتقد ان تلك الخطوات لا ولن تغير من واقع الشطب شيئاً..!! 
 * عشنا وشفنا قادة اتحاد الكرة يهرولون للدفاع عن أحد اللاعبين

 

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*   الزعيم الاحمر في خطر 
القلم الاحمر  داوود عبدالحق ابورونق  
 • احوال معشوقنا المريخ لا تسر ولاتبشر بخير فالامور غير واضحة بالنسبة لمجلس الادارة وللتسجيلات والمريخ يعيش لحظات خطرة وحرجه تتطلب وقفة الجميع .
 • فبعد ان تهرب جمال الوالي ومعه همد وجمال الكيماوي والمعتصم تهربوا من المسئولية وتركوا المريخ في وضع حرج .
 • كان يجب علي الرئيس المنتخب واعضاء مجلسه ان يكملوا فترتهم وان يقوم  الوالي بواجبه كاملا في الاشراف علي امور النادي وهو مقبل علي بداية موسم  جديد وفترة انتقالات مهمة وبعد ان يمهد الطريق لتجهيز الفريق وبداية الموسم  الجديد بعد ذلك يمكنه التقدم باستقالته وساعتها لن نلومه لانه قدم الكثير .
 • دعونا نتحدث بصراحة هل هذا هو الوقت المناسب يا جمال الوالي لكي تقدم  استقالتك بل انه توقيت سيء وضع المريخ في مهب الرياح وقد طالبنا والي  المريخ بضرورة تفعيل الاستثمار وتنويع مصادر الدخل للمريخ حتي لا يعتمد  الزعيم علي رجل واحد وداعم وحيد لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي .
 • نعلم ان جمال الوالي مازال يدعم المريخ ولكنه دعم يتم بعد الهرولة اليه  ومناشدتة حتي تمشي أمور النادي وطبعا دعم الوالي وهو بعيد عن موقع القرار  سيختلف كثيرا وهو علي رأس القيادة لذلك نقولها بصراحة لجمال الوالي انك  اتلومت في حق المريخ وانت تبعد عنه في هذه الظروف الحرجة وهذا سوف يخصم من  رصيدك وحبك الكبير في قلوب الصفوة فهل تستجيب لصوت العقل والمنطق وتستمر  حتي تكمل مدتك نتمني ذلك .
 • وتتابع الصفوة بقلق بالغ الأزمة المالية الحادة التي يتعرض لها المريخ  تبقت ايام قليلة للتسجيلات ولم يسجل المريخ سوي لاعب وحيد وهو مرتضي كبير  وفشل المريخ في ضم محمد موسي وعنكبة بسبب عدم وجود المال الكافي اما عن  الاجانب فالامور غير واضحة وباقي اعضاء مجلس الادارة بقيادة عصام ومتوكل  وازهري لا حولة لهم ولا قوة ولا يملكون المال الكافي بل ينتظرون هبات  الوالي انه أمر يدعو للأسف ان يحدث مثل هذا للزعيم انه عهد التقشف وعهد  الوالي .
 • ما يحدث في المريخ حاليا لن يخدم المدرب الجديد الكوكي فقد طالب الكوكي  بضم محترفين وحددهم منهم المهاجم الغاني ابوكو ولاعب الارتكاز المالي  تامبادو لكنه لم يجد الاستجابة من مجلس المريخ بسبب هروب الوالي وبالتالي  عدم وجود الكاش وهذا يعني ان المدرب الكوكي لن يجد الجو المطلوب ولن يستطيع  تنفيذ خططه وكان الله في عون المريخ .
 • حقيقة نجد ان باقي اعضاء مجلس المريخ الذين لم يستقيلوا نجدهم عاجزين عن  ادارة دفة النادي الكبير ويكفي ما قاله عصام الحاج حيث طالب بسياسة التقشف  وابعاد المحترفين ونقول لود الحاج نحن في زمن الاحتراف تحقيق البطولات  والمريخ فريق كبير يحتاج لاداري مؤهل وكفء وله قدرة مالية كبيرة واذا لم  تكن تملك تلك الصفات يا ود الحاج فغادر كرسي الادارة الوثير وتقشف في بيتك  بعيدا عن الزعيم و لذلك نطالب بتدخل السلطة الرياضية وتعين مجلس تسير قادر  علي ادارة النادي الكبير ونتمني ان يحدث ذلك قبل بداية الموسم .           
 • المريخ يعيش القلق ويمر بظروف صعبة وقاسية وبوصلة الزعيم تائهة ومستقبل  المريخ مجهول والمريخ يحتاج لوقفة كل ابنائه الاوفياء واتصال بقايا مجلس  المريخ بوزير الشباب والرياضة لمنح جمال الوالي ارفع الاوسمة وتكريمه من  مجلس ادارة المريخ في مهرجان القرن نحن نقول ان جمال الوالي يستاهل اكثر من  ذلك ويستحق الاوسمة والتكريم لكننا نقول ان هذا ليس وقته فالوقت وقت  المريخ , فالمريخ الكيان العظيم يحتاج للدعم ولتكاتف كل الصفوة واخيرا  نتمني ان يعم كوكب المريخ الاستقرار وان يعود المجلس بقيادة الوالي حتي  يكمل فترته وساعتها سنقف مع تكريم الوالي فالمريخ اولا واخيرا .

 

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* الصراع بين الكابتن ابراهومة  و محمد الريح صاحب شركة سانهو للاعلان

 
 الصراع يشتد حول شراء صحيغة الزعيم

دخل عضو مجلس المريخ محمد الريح طرفا فى شراء صحيفة الزعيم الرياضية  المعروضة للبيع من قبل رئيس المريخ جمال الوالى مالك الصحيفة عقب الخلاف  الذى نشب بين رئيس التحرير والكاتب احمد محمد احمد الذى غادر الصحيفة وتبعه  رئيس مجلس الادارة الذى تقدم بإستقالته أيضا والمعروف ان العرض الوحيد كان  من الكابتن ابراهومة وصديقه المغترب ولكن إشتد الصراع فى الساعات الماضية  بعد ان تقدم محمد الريح صاحب شركة سانهو للاعلان بعرض افضل.

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالله الليبي
					

   الزعيم الاحمر في خطر 
القلم الاحمر  داوود عبدالحق ابورونق  
 • احوال معشوقنا المريخ لا تسر ولاتبشر بخير فالامور غير واضحة بالنسبة لمجلس الادارة وللتسجيلات والمريخ يعيش لحظات خطرة وحرجه تتطلب وقفة الجميع .
 • فبعد ان تهرب جمال الوالي ومعه همد وجمال الكيماوي والمعتصم تهربوا من المسئولية وتركوا المريخ في وضع حرج .
 • كان يجب علي الرئيس المنتخب واعضاء مجلسه ان يكملوا فترتهم وان يقوم  الوالي بواجبه كاملا في الاشراف علي امور النادي وهو مقبل علي بداية موسم  جديد وفترة انتقالات مهمة وبعد ان يمهد الطريق لتجهيز الفريق وبداية الموسم  الجديد بعد ذلك يمكنه التقدم باستقالته وساعتها لن نلومه لانه قدم الكثير .
 • دعونا نتحدث بصراحة هل هذا هو الوقت المناسب يا جمال الوالي لكي تقدم  استقالتك بل انه توقيت سيء وضع المريخ في مهب الرياح وقد طالبنا والي  المريخ بضرورة تفعيل الاستثمار وتنويع مصادر الدخل للمريخ حتي لا يعتمد  الزعيم علي رجل واحد وداعم وحيد لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي .
 • نعلم ان جمال الوالي مازال يدعم المريخ ولكنه دعم يتم بعد الهرولة اليه  ومناشدتة حتي تمشي أمور النادي وطبعا دعم الوالي وهو بعيد عن موقع القرار  سيختلف كثيرا وهو علي رأس القيادة لذلك نقولها بصراحة لجمال الوالي انك  اتلومت في حق المريخ وانت تبعد عنه في هذه الظروف الحرجة وهذا سوف يخصم من  رصيدك وحبك الكبير في قلوب الصفوة فهل تستجيب لصوت العقل والمنطق وتستمر  حتي تكمل مدتك نتمني ذلك .
 • وتتابع الصفوة بقلق بالغ الأزمة المالية الحادة التي يتعرض لها المريخ  تبقت ايام قليلة للتسجيلات ولم يسجل المريخ سوي لاعب وحيد وهو مرتضي كبير  وفشل المريخ في ضم محمد موسي وعنكبة بسبب عدم وجود المال الكافي اما عن  الاجانب فالامور غير واضحة وباقي اعضاء مجلس الادارة بقيادة عصام ومتوكل  وازهري لا حولة لهم ولا قوة ولا يملكون المال الكافي بل ينتظرون هبات  الوالي انه أمر يدعو للأسف ان يحدث مثل هذا للزعيم انه عهد التقشف وعهد  الوالي .
 • ما يحدث في المريخ حاليا لن يخدم المدرب الجديد الكوكي فقد طالب الكوكي  بضم محترفين وحددهم منهم المهاجم الغاني ابوكو ولاعب الارتكاز المالي  تامبادو لكنه لم يجد الاستجابة من مجلس المريخ بسبب هروب الوالي وبالتالي  عدم وجود الكاش وهذا يعني ان المدرب الكوكي لن يجد الجو المطلوب ولن يستطيع  تنفيذ خططه وكان الله في عون المريخ .
 • حقيقة نجد ان باقي اعضاء مجلس المريخ الذين لم يستقيلوا نجدهم عاجزين عن  ادارة دفة النادي الكبير ويكفي ما قاله عصام الحاج حيث طالب بسياسة التقشف  وابعاد المحترفين ونقول لود الحاج نحن في زمن الاحتراف تحقيق البطولات  والمريخ فريق كبير يحتاج لاداري مؤهل وكفء وله قدرة مالية كبيرة واذا لم  تكن تملك تلك الصفات يا ود الحاج فغادر كرسي الادارة الوثير وتقشف في بيتك  بعيدا عن الزعيم و لذلك نطالب بتدخل السلطة الرياضية وتعين مجلس تسير قادر  علي ادارة النادي الكبير ونتمني ان يحدث ذلك قبل بداية الموسم .           
 • المريخ يعيش القلق ويمر بظروف صعبة وقاسية وبوصلة الزعيم تائهة ومستقبل  المريخ مجهول والمريخ يحتاج لوقفة كل ابنائه الاوفياء واتصال بقايا مجلس  المريخ بوزير الشباب والرياضة لمنح جمال الوالي ارفع الاوسمة وتكريمه من  مجلس ادارة المريخ في مهرجان القرن نحن نقول ان جمال الوالي يستاهل اكثر من  ذلك ويستحق الاوسمة والتكريم لكننا نقول ان هذا ليس وقته فالوقت وقت  المريخ , فالمريخ الكيان العظيم يحتاج للدعم ولتكاتف كل الصفوة واخيرا  نتمني ان يعم كوكب المريخ الاستقرار وان يعود المجلس بقيادة الوالي حتي  يكمل فترته وساعتها سنقف مع تكريم الوالي فالمريخ اولا واخيرا .

 








يا راجل أتقي الله . . . الوالي تنحى لأنه لم يجد من ذوي القربى الإنصاف بل وجد التنكر و الإساءات . . . إتهام بالباطل و نكران لما قدم و مازال يقدم . . . أمثالك هم من أجبروا الوالي على ترك المنصب ليرتاح من ظلمكم اليومي له . . . حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* 
لمريخ سيلعب فى دور الـ 32 خارج ارضه امام الفائز من لقاءي سيمبا التزاني وليبولو الانغولي
 احد ايام 15-16-17 مارس والاياب باستاد المريخ بعد ثلاث اسابيع احد ايام 5-6-7- ابريل

 واذا تاهل المريخ سيلاقي فى دور الـ16 الفائز من مجموع لقاءات
 الفائز من الجيش الرواندي* فيتالو بورندي ضد الفائز من الرينجز النيجيري*(S.C. Do Principe (STP
 
 ايضا سيلعب المريخ خارج ارضه اولا اذا تاهل لدور الـ 16 ثم الاياب فى السودان

 اما الهلال فسيلاقي فى دور الـ 32 الفائز من لقاءي الحرية الغينى وبطل ساحل العاج خارج السودان اولا ثم الاياب باستاد الهلال
 واذا تاهل لدور الـ 16 سيواجه الفائز من مجموع لقاءات
 الفائز من الفتح الرباطي المغربي * الريال الغامبي ضد الفائز من دوالا الكاميرونى * بطل ليبريا

 ايضا سيلعب الهلال خارج ارضه اولا اذا تاهل لدور الـ 16 ثم الاياب فى السودان


*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*الوالي: المريخ قدم لي الكثير ولا يمكن ان اتركه وارحل 





اكد  جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ المستقيل انه لن يبتعد عن المريخ وسيظل  داعما للمريخ مشجعا ومحبا ، وقطبا وذلك في كلمة شكره خلال المبادرة  التكريمية التي قام بها مجموعة من اهل الفن والرياضة والسياسة في داره   مساء اليوم الثلاثاء ، واضاف: لن اكون بعيدا عن المريخ ، وسياكون قريب من  الوسط الرياضي، فقط اخترت الابتعاد عن مركز القرار في النادي ، واشار  الوالي الى ان المريخ قدم له الكثير ولا يمكن ان يتركه ويرحل 
وشارك في المبادرة عدد كبير من رموز الفن والرياضة والسياسة ، ابرزهم عبد  القادر نائب مدير جهاز الامن والمخابرات الوطني، والاستاذ احمد دولة عضو  مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال الاسبق، والفاتح التوم سكرتير نادي الاهلي الخرطوم ،  والفنان جمال فرفو ر، وطه سليمان ، وابوهريرة حسين ، والصحفيين حسن عبد  الريحم ، معتصم محمود وعاطف الجمصي، ومزمل ابوالقاسم وياسر المنا، ومعاوية  الجاك ، وعدد من الشخصيات البارزة













*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* الخرطوم الوطني يطلب 250 الف دولار والحارس يس مقابل اطلاق سراح عنكبة للمريخ           



عقد مجلس ادارة نادي الخرطوم الوطني اجتماعا مهما امس وخرج بقرار نهائي بخصوص لاعبه المهاجم عنكبة الذي طلب المريخ  ضمه للاستفادة من خدماته حيث حدد نادي الخرطوم مبلغ 250 الف دولار  بالاضافة لتحويل حارس المريخ يس للخرطوم مقابل اطلاق سراح عنكبة ومن جهة  اخري سيجتمع مجلس المريخ ليقرر ويناقش عرض نادي الخرطوم بالرفض او الموافقة
 
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺟﺎﻛﺴﻮﻥ ﻣﻮﺍﻧﺰﺍ ..
 ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻢ
 ﻣﺒﺘﻜﺮ ﻟﻠﻮﺍﻟﻲ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﺆﺟﻞ ﺣﺴﻢ
 ﺻﻔﻘﺔ ﻋﻨﻜﺒﺔ
 ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﻓﻰ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻟﺒﻨﺎﻥ ..
 ﺍﻟﻮﺣﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻳﻮﺩﻉ ﺑﺸﺔ .. ﺣﺪﺍﺛﺔ
 ﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﻭﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ..
 ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻠﺪﻭﺯﺭ
 ﻳﻨﺼﺢ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﻋﻨﻜﺒﺔ ﻣﻌﻠﻖ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻳﺆﺟﻞ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻪ ﻭﻧﻘﺔ
 ﻳﺆﻛﺪ : ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﻟﻨﺎ ﻋﺮﺿﺎ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺍ
 ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﻭﻓﺪﺍ ﺑﻤﻨﺰﻟﻪ
 ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﻣﺠﺪﺩﺍ ﺩﻋﻤﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﺟﺪﺩ ﻟﺤﺎﻓﻆ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺣﺎﻣﺪ ﻭﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ
 ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ
 ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻗﻠﻲ ﻳﺴﺠﻞ ﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ
 ﻻﻋﺐ ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﺑﻠﻮﻣﺎﺳﻲ ﻳﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 ﻟﻠﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ
 ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﻮﺭ
 ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ : ﺍﺫﺍ ﺳﺠﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻓﻴﻴﺮﺍ
 ﺳﻴﺮﺗﻜﺐ ﺧﻄﺎ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍ ﻭﺍﻧﺘﺪﺍﺑﻪ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻋﺪﻡ
 ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ ﺍﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻏﺪﺍ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻢ ﻓﻰ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻠﺒﻨﺎﻧﻲ
 ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﻳﺤﺼﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﺮﺽ ﻣﻐﺮﻱ
 ﻟﺨﻮﺽ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻓﻴﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ ﻳﻨﺘﺪﺑﻮﻥ ﺍﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻭﻥ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﻣﻮﺍﻧﺰﺍ ﻭﺍﻟﺰﺍﻣﺒﻲ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ :
 ﻓﻀﻠﺖ ﻋﺮﺽ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﺧﺮﻯ

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*فيلم هندى
(1) 
 
على صفيح ساخن هندى   نادر التوم

فى الأفلام الهندية يون البطل فى جبال البنغال، وتكون البطلة فى السوق  العربى ورئيس الخيانة يصوب نحوها كلاشه، وبقية الخيانة يتبسمون بأشكالهم  البشعة ومناظرهم المخيفة.. تصرخ الفتاة ينتقل الصوت عبر صالات السوق العربى  مرورا بكل تجمعات الناس المنتظرين المواصلات فيسمع البطل وتحت شعار لا  مستحيل مع العزيمة ياتى البطل قاطعا الفيافى والصحارى لانه (عازم) البطلة  _ترويسه_ فى حدائق حبيبى هندى ، ياتى اسرع من ابى الحروف ويقول لى أدهم  صبرى إنت بتعرف شنو؟ ورجل مستحيل بتاع الساعة كم؟ فانا رجل المستحيل ويأتى  ويحصل الخائن ويضرب جميع الخونة والمارقين التانين، ولا زال كبير الخيانة  يصوب كلاشه نحو البطلة ثم بعد ان يقضى عليهم جميعا يقبل على كبيرهم، ومن  باب التشويق من المخرج يجعل البطل ياخد ليو بُنيتين تلاته، واصوات كوف كوف  كدش دش تتعالى كأنما المضروب طلقة او حيطة وليس إنسانا من شحم ودم لكنه  البطل لا يموت ولا يفوت يستحمل اى شئ، ولا بنشطب كمان، واحيانا تكون البطله  حمامه (أآى والله) البطل يكون معلق فى السما مع اغنية الراحل الكاشف، رحلة  بين طيات السحاب ودايرين يكهربوهو، فجأة تجى حمامة_فى التايم_ وتقطع السلك  وتنقذ البطل(حمام نحن والله) وبعد داك الخيانه عينهم ما تشوف إلا النور  والمويه(لانو فاتورتهم بقت واحدة) ولست أدرى هل كتبوا فى المقدمة بطولة  الحمامة أم تركوها لفطنة المشاهد؟
وفى استاد الهلال حصل فيلم هندى، نحن بقينا متاثرين بالهنود فى كل شئ: مطابع هندية وزيت هندى ودعايات هندية لمنتجات سودانية... إلخ
حيث صعد أحد المشجعين وطلع البرج وأكد بالتقطعوا انه لن ينزل إلا يجيبوا  ليو الوزير أو ينتحر.. بالله؟ وفى اللحظة ديك جا علاء الدين ومد معابر شوقى  ليو وأنقذ الموقف جا من وين وكان موجود أصلا لى شنو وإش معنى هو الطلع من  دون العالمين ديل؟؟ هذا ما لايعرفه الا المُخرج، ونزل الفتى وبرد الجو  وطلعت الصحف (الهندية) وفى صدر صفحتها الاولى و(بالصورة والقلم) هذا الفيلم  الهندى.. ما يميز هذا الفيلم انه لا احد عارف مصير الخيانة ولا البطل  والمخرج، خلا كلو زول يحلل براهو ودا نوع الى من الافلام الهندية الجديدة  ذات النهاية المفتوحة، بعكس تلك التى بطريقة (إستعباطية) توصل لنا حقيقة  ربانية مهمة أن الخير سينتصر فى النهاية! الغريبة بعد دا كلو حبيبنا محمد  عبد الماجد يكتب: (الهلال دا الا يجيبوا ليو جمهور هندى) لانوجمهور الهلال  الحقيقى كله مع سيدا وفييرا.. ياخى؟؟ يعنى تانى اى زول يخش مباراة الهلال  دا هندى طوالى وكمان (ما حقيقى) أتحفتونا والله.
(2)
العديد من الاعمدة الزرقاء والحمراء على حد سواء حملت صور هيثم محل صور  كتابها، هذا يعنى ان هيثم تحول الى جعفر سليمان بدلا عن الميدان.. حاشية:  جعفر سليمان مقصود به _اللعب على الورق_
(3)
(تضاربت) الأنباء البعض قال إن تذاكر غارزيتو ذهاب وإياب وإنه ذهب لينجمْ  ويستريح، وغدا غارزيتو حتما يعووود، والبعض الآخر قال إن غارزيتو تذكرتو  (وفاق سطيف) فقط! يعنى ذهاب بس، ذهاب و(إنسحاب)!
(4)
كلية شرق النيل تكرم هيثم.. هذا ما ينبغى أن يحدث كلام بالفعل وليس فى  الجرايد وبالتحريش، والجهات التى تحب هيثم وستكرمه كثيرة وسيستمر تكريمه  حتى تنتهى دورة المجلس الحالى(إن شاء الله)!
(5)
الحضرى قال: ما بصدقش هيثم إنشطب! هو نحن كنا مصدقين إنك فكيت الكورة ديك،  فى النهاية الكورة فكت منك وطرنا وهيثم إنشطب (صدق أولاتصدق) هذا هو  _الواقع_.
(6)
(إسبوع تمام) رائعة الراحل هاشم ميرغنى لكنها هنا معكوسة، هاشم ميرغنى او  عزمى (الشاعر) الإسبوع _مرَ_ عليهما بطيئا كئيبا: إسبوع تمام أنا كنت عايش  فى الخيال إلى آخر النسيج الاجتماعى والغنائى للأغنية
بينما هنا عند مجلس الهلال سيمر سريعا (اسرع من سادومبا)، لانها المهلة  التى منحها المجلس للهلال لتسديد مستحقات البرنس فإذا كان ناس عقد الجلاد  غنوا (أصلو الشهر روح جرى يا حاجه ناس المويه جو) انتو من زمن ناس المويه  بجوا؟ فماذا سيغنى مجلس الهلال فى ظل هذه الزنقة؟ زنقه زنقه المال نعدَو؟
(7)
لا أرى أن فى ما اتى عبر الصحف والعناوين والتصريحات على شاكلة (المجلس  الهلالى لاعلاقة له بكرة القدم) و( الثنائى البلغارى لا علاقة له بكرة  القدم) لا أرى فى هذا غضاضة لان المسالة لو كانت لافتات وتصريحات فإن  جماهير الهلال علقت لافتات مكتوب عليها( الهلال ليس كرة القدم فحسب)..  احتمال المجلس والثنائى البلغارى مهتمين بى حاجات تانية: مصارعة ملاكمة اى  حاجة تؤكد _فحسب_ تلك!
(8)
الفتى الذى حاول الإنتحار نبعث له سلامتنا وتهانينا بالعدول عن الفكرة  _البايخة_ عمره عشرين سنة، حسب الصحف الزرقاء: أى لم يشاهد الهلال فى  النهائى(من ما ولدوهو) طيب _الإنتحارة_ دى فى شنو؟
(9)
كتب الأخ الاستاذ_الزميل_ صلاح إدريس: ( ود البرير يصدر الفرامانات بتجميد  عضوية هذا ومنع ذاك من دخول النادى وكأنما أصبح النادى دكانا لبيع (العفشة  والكرشة) انا ماعارف العفشه والكرشه المنتشرة اليومين دى فى وسائل  الاعلام_المقرية_ دى شنو؟؟؟
(10)
على (المُعلم) أن يعمل للطلبة تمهيدا قبل الحصة_عشان يفهموا_ والبرير  وغارزيتو شغالين ليهم سنة كاملة بمهدوا للحصة بتاعت الشطب دى! عشان تفهموا  بس.
(11)
3 من أعضاء الجمعية العمومية فى الهلال قدموا طعون للمفوضية ولجنة  الإستئنافات بخصوص تنفيذ قرار اللجنة بعدم شرعية المجلس وفقدان الشخصية  الإعتبارية.. يبدو ان الهلال سيكون بين (الطعون والطعنات).
(12)
الاستاذ عبدالمولى كتب: (يبدو أن الامين البرير يريد أن يقول للناس: ياخى  دا اقوى رئيس ضرب لحكم وشطب البرنس)، وهناك اكتر من صحفى هلالى اكدوا ان  البرير ضرب الحكم مع انو الفيفا برأو.. والله شطبتو راسنا عديل كدا! اجمل  ما ختم به صاحب الإيقاعات: (ما هكذا يُسجل التاريخ جيب كاس خارجى) يعنى  تاكيد على انك يا الهلال (إستايلك زيرو).
(13)
 رحم الله الفنانة حواء الطقطاقة وأبدلها دارا واهلا خيرا من دارها واهلها!
(14)
ويظل المريخ الحاضر والمستقبل والتأريخ وكلنا مريخاب
ويا مريخ: الخبر شنو؟
وما يضير البحر أمسى زاخرا إن رمى فيه غلام بحجر؟
غدا نكتب عن ظاهرة منتنة وعن المريخ والجولات الافريقية وغيرها إن شاء الله!
آخر قطرة: الدنيا سخانه والناس عطشانه (فى البرد) والحل_ سيدا_!
                                                                وهذه بصمتى

*

----------


## الدلميت

*ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ : ﺍﺫﺍ ﺳﺠﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻓﻴﻴﺮﺍ
 ﺳﻴﺮﺗﻜﺐ ﺧﻄﺎ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍ ﻭﺍﻧﺘﺪﺍﺑﻪ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻋﺪﻡ
 ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ ﺍﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
مشكور الليبي

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور الليبي على الإبداع اليومي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ : ﺍﺫﺍ ﺳﺠﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻓﻴﻴﺮﺍ
 ﺳﻴﺮﺗﻜﺐ ﺧﻄﺎ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍ ﻭﺍﻧﺘﺪﺍﺑﻪ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻋﺪﻡ
 ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ ﺍﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
مشكور الليبي





علاء الدين بابكر دا رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل شفت

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* 
ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺷﺮﻑ ﻳﺎ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ |
 ﻣﺮﺗﻀﻲ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺤﻞ
 ¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤
 ﻓﻲ ﺍﺣﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻋﻤﺮ
 ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ
 *ﺳﺌﻞ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻋﺸﻘﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ؟؟
 *ﺍﺟﺎﺏ ﻗﺎﺋﻼً (ﻭﺟﺪﺕ ﺻﻮﺭﻩ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺋﻂ .. ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻓﺘﻮﻩ ﻭﺳﻄﻪ ﻧﺠﻤﻪ
 ﺗﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﻇﺮﻳﻦ..ﺳﺎﻋﺘﻬﺎ ﺳﺎﻟﺖ ﺍﺧﻲ..ﺍﻳﻦ
 ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ.. ﻓﻲ ﻃﺎﺑﺖ ﻭﻻ
 ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﺣﻴﺼﺎ..ﺍﺟﺎﺏﺍﺧﻲ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﺳﻤﻪ ﺑﺮﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ )
 *ﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﺑﺪﺍﺕ ﻗﺼﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﻖ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻴﻞ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻻﻧﺘﻤﺎﺀ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ.
 *ﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﻭﺍﻻﻧﺘﻤﺎﺀ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﻳﺎ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ
 *ﺗﺎﺳﻔﺖ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻛﺘﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻲ
 ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺮﺍﺯﻕ ﻋﻦ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ
 ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ..ﻛﺎﺗﺒﺎ (ﻻﺗﺪﻧﺲ ﺟﺴﺪﻙ ﺑﺸﻌﺎﺭ
 ﺁﺧﺮ ﻳﺎﺑﺮﻧﺲ )
 *ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﻳﺪﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﻪ
 ﻭﺍﻻﻧﺘﻤﺎﺀ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ.
 *ﻭﻣﺠﻴﺪ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎ ﻳﻠﺒﺲ ﺟﻠﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﻪ
 ﻓﻲ ﻛﺘﺎﺑﺎﺗﻪ ﻭﻣﺪﻋﻴﺎ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻤﺎﺀ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ .
 *ﻭﻛﻌﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﻳﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﺴﺐ ﺷﻌﺒﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻻﺏ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻛﺘﺎﺑﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﺣﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ.
 *ﻳﺎ ﻣﺠﻴﺪ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺷﺮﻑ ﻻﻱ
 ﻻﻋﺐ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻭﺟﻪ ﺍﻻﺭﺽ.
 *ﻫﻞ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺭﺍﺅﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻋﻈﻢ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ
 ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﻭﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﺍﻧﻀﻢ ﺍﻟﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮﻱ؟
 *ﺍﻳﻦ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺍﺅﻝ؟؟
 *ﻣﻦ ﺣﻖ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ
 ﻳﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﻪ.
 *ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺤﺪﺩ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﺍﻧﺖ ﻳﺎ
 ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ.
 *ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﺸﺮﻑ ﺑﺸﻌﺎﺭﻩ ﺳﺎﻣﻲ ﻭ
 ﺑﺮﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻭﻣﺎﺟﺪ ﻭﻭﻫﺒﻪ ﻭﺑﺸﺎﺭﻩ
 ﻭﺣﺎﻣﺪ ﺑﺮﻳﻤﻪ.
 *ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﺸﺮﻑ ﺑﺸﻌﺎﺭﻩ ﺍﺳﻄﻮﺭﺓ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻪ ﻋﺠﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻩ
 ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﻪ
 *ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻠﻤﻨﺎ ﻣﻌﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻑ
 ﻭﺍﻻﻧﺘﻤﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﻲ.
 *ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺎﻗﻊ ﻟﻮﻧﻪ ﻳﺴﺮ
 ﺍﻟﻨﺎﻇﺮﻳﻦ ﻳﺎ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ.
 *ﻭﻳﺪﻭﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺧﺎﻃﺮﻱ ﺳﻮﺍﻝ ﻫﻞ
 ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ؟؟!!
 *ﻳﺎ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﺸﺮﻑ ﺑﻪ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻞ.
 *ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺫﺍﻙ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻓﺮ ﻓﻲ
 ﺷﺮﺍﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﻩ ﺍﻳﻨﺎ ﺣﻞ ﻟﻪ ﻣﺤﻄﺎﺕ
 ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﻣﺠﺮﻱ ﺩﻡ ﺗﻮﺻﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ .
 *ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺫﺍﻙ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻛﻦ ﻓﻲ
 ﺿﻠﻮﻉ ﻣﺤﺒﻴﻪ.
 *ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﺸﺮﻑ ﺑﺈﻧﺘﻤﺎﺋﻪ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ
 ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺮﻭﻓﺴﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻚ ﻭﻣﻮﻥ
 ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻟﻲ.ﺵ
 *ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ
 ﺳﻜﻦ ﺩﻭﺍﺧﻠﻨﺎ.
 *ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻧﻌﻴﺶ ﻓﻴﻪ.
 *ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻫﻮ ﻓﺮﺣﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺎﺿﺮ.
 *ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻠﻤﻨﺎ ﺷﺮﻑ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻤﺎﺀ.
 *ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻃﺮﺑﻨﺎ ﺣﺪ ﺍﻻﺷﺒﺎﻉ.
 *ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻄﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﺑﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﺝ
 ﻣﻠﻜﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺩﻭﺍﺧﻠﻨﺎ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﺮﺙ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
 ﺍﻻﺭﺽ ﻭﻣﻦ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ


*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مشكور يا حبيب 

لكن وين اخبار التسجيلات اهم حاجة الايام دي 
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* 
 خمسة اندية تسيطر على حركة التسجيلات الرئيسية امس باتحاد الكرة 

هلال كادقلي يكسب الشقيقين ماجد ووليد والقراقير يخطفون التعايشة من التماسيح  

ضمن حركة تسجيلات وتنقلات اللاعبين بمكاتب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  بشارع البلدية في يومها الحادي عشر كسب هلال كادقلي توقيع الثنائي ماجد  ووليد علاء الدين من الرابطة ام درمان وشباب المريخ  بعقد احتراف لمدة عامين وكسب هلال كادقلي توقيع لاعب النصر شندي مصعب كبير  بعقد احتراف لمدة عامين واعاد هلال كادقلي قيد حارسه حافظ احمد حامد بعقد  احتراف لمدة عامين وذلك امام على الامين رئيس مكتب التسجيلات وعلى حسين  العبد ضابط التسجيلات.

الموردة تكسب الثنائي

كسب نادي الموردة توقيع لاعب النسور ميسرة فضل الله بعقد احتراف لمدة عامين في خانة صلاح سومي وتوقيع لاعب النيل الحصاحيصا اسامة التعايشة بعقد احتراف لمدة عامين في خانة اللاعب مصعب عبد الفتاح.

الخرطوم يضم الثلاثي

ضم فريق الخرطوم الوطني الثلاثي احمد مارتن من النيل الحصاحيصا بعقد احتراف  لمدة عامين وتوقيع لاعب هلال كادقلي خالد برشم بعقد احتراف لمدة عامين في  خانة حسن الفاتح وتوقيع معاوية الامين من النيل الحصاحيصا بعقد احتراف لمدة  عام في خانة اللاعب باتريك.

مريخ الفاشر يضم التعاون واهلي الخرطوم يضم الصادق

كسب نادي مريخ الفاشر توقيع اللاعب اسامة على قسم الله «التعاون» من اهلي شندي بعقد احتراف لمدة عام في خانة يوسف فضل وضم الاهلي الخرطوم لاعب الزومة الصادق النور بعقد احتراف لمدة ثلاثة اعوام.


الخرطوم يعير حسون لبري

اعار نادي الخرطوم الوطني لاعبه حسن الفاتح الشهير بحسون لنادي بري وكسب نادي الشمالي عطبرة توقيع لاعب العباسية الفاتح موهوب. 
 

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*عبدالمجيد يواصل التغريدحائط صد 
محمود الدرديري  


 •واصل الصحفى المحسوب على اهل القبيله الحمراء عبدالمجيد عبدالرازق تغريده  خارج السرب وكتاباته الغريبه عبر عموده المقروء حروف كروية واتت السقطه  هذه المره مدويه وغير مقبوله بالمره

 •عبدالمجيد الذى إشتهر  بالتطبيل للهلال وتناول إيجابياته وغض الطرف عن سلبياته متفوقاً فى ذلك على  كل الكتاب الزرق فى التطبيل للهلالى متناسياً إنتمائه الاحمر 

 •عبدالمجيد الذى لايرى فى المريخ اى شئ جميل ولايتعرض إلا للاخفاقات الحمراء سيظل وصمه عار فى جبين الاعلام المريخى إلى يوم يبعثون

 •كتب الصحفى المحسوب على المريخ مايلى(إن كانت الأنباء التى تتحدث عن  مفاوضات فرق اخرى صحيحة أرجو يابرنس أن لاتدنس جسدك بشعار فريق آخر لأنك  تعودت على الأزرق والأبيض وشعار المنتخب.)

 •بالله عليكم هل يمكن  لكاتب هلالى متطرف حتى وإن كان الرشيد على عمر ان يكتب مثل هذا الحديث إذا  ماتعرض لازمة هيثم مصطفى فى يوم من الايام؟!

 •هل يمكن لاى كاتب  ينتمى للمريخ مهما كانت درجة مثاليته ان يسمح لقلمة ان يسطر مثل هذه  الكلمات الوضيعه التى اهانة اندية الممتاز عموماً؟!!

 •واصل السيد  عبدالمجيد (شتارته) وسقطاته المدويه وهو يحاول بشتى السبل ان يفرض وصاياه  على هيثم مصطفى ليظهر بمظهر المهتم بسمعته ومكانته وسط الهلالاب

  •لعلمك ياعزيزى تاريخ هيثم مصطفى فى الهلال والمنتخب الوطنى شبيه بتاريخك  فى الصحافه الرياضى وممتلئ عن اخره بالسقطات وإثارة الفتن والمشاكل

 •عبدالمجيد عبدالرازق إستنكر الاصوات التى تتحدث عن مفاوضات انديه سودانيه  لهيثم مصطفى من اجل إرتداء شعارها ومن ضمن هذه الانديه بالتاكيد نادى  المريخ 

 •نادى المريخ الذى تتحدث عن تدنيسه لجسد معشوقك هيثم  مصطفى اكبر من ان يتحدث عنه مثلك بهذه العبارات الوضيعه التى تكشف عن  قدراتك الضعيفه

 •نادى المريخ يتشرف اى لاعب فى افريقيا والوطن  العربى بارتداء شعاره ويعتبر فخر كبير لاى لاعب بان يكون ضمن كشوفات نادى  المريخ العظيم ويدافع عن الوانه

 •نادى المريخ الذى تشرف عدد من النجوم اصحاب الاسماء اللامعه بارتداء شعاره لايمكن فى يوم من الايام ان يدنس جسد احد ياعبدالمجيد

 •شعار المريخ إرتداه افضل لاعب فى السعوديه واسيا وكابتن الاتحاد السعودى  محمد نور واكد على الملاً انه لشرف كبير له ان يرتدى شعار اكبر نادى فى  السودان وافريقيا

 •.شعار المريخ الذى إرتداه احد اعظم لاعبى تونس  وافريقيا عبدالكريم النفطى ورفيق دربه وافضل لاعب محور تونسى وافريقي هيثم  مرابط لايمكن ان يدنس جسد احد

 •ولايزال افضل حارس فى افريقيا  وصاحب الانجازات التى لن يحققها هيثم مصطفى وإن بقى فى الملاعب مئه سنة  اخرى يتشرف بارتداء شعار المريخ ويدافع عن الوانه بكل قوة

 •للاسف  يريد عبدالمجيد عبدالرازق ان يظهر فى الساحه وينشد عطف الجماهير الهلاليه  وهو حر فيما يريد ان يصل إليه لكن يجب ان بفعل ذلك بعيداً عن المساس بنادى  المريخ وسمعته

 •عبدالمجيد التى مسح به الاعلام الهلالى الارض اكثر  من مره يريد ان يستجدى رضاء الكُتاب الزرق من جديد وهو يتحدث عن (معبودهم)  كما قال (سي) رمضان احمد السيد

 •للاسف عزيزى عبدالمجيد اصبحت  تثبت كل يوم بانك بعيد كل البعد عن المنطق بمحاولاتك البائسه للظهور من  خلال مخالفة الاراء والسباحه عكس التيار

 •هيثم مصطفى لديه عقل  يفكر به وهو ادرى بمصلحته من كاتب لايدرى بمايسطره قلمه وإلا كيف يسمح  لنفسه بانه يصف إرتداء هيثم لاى شعار اخر خلاف شعار الهلال تدنيس لجسده  الطاهر

 •كرة القدم تعتبر بمثابة اكل عيش ورزق للاعبين وهيثم ليس  إستثناء وهو يعول اسرة ومن حقه ان يلعب فى النادى الذى يختاره ويجد فيه  المقابل المادى الجيد الذى يعينه على مجابهة ظروف الحياة

 •ليس من  حقك انت ان تفرض وصاياك على هيثم مصطفى لانه ادرى الناس بما سيترتب على اى  خطوة يقبل عليها سواء إرتدى شعار المريخ او شعار اى نادى اخر

  •لعلمك إذا كنت لاتعلم هيثم مصطفى وغيره الكثير من نجوم الدورى الممتاز  يراودهم حلم إرتداء الشعار الاحمر ونيل شرف الدفاع عن الوانه .فهل يعنى هذا  انهم لايعلمون مصلحتهم؟

 •للاسف ياعزيزى السموم تتدفق من قلمك  وانت لاتدرى وبمثل هذه الكتابات فانك تفقد تعاطف كل الجماهير المريخيه التى  كانت تعتقد ان عبدالمجيد احد فرسان الصحافه الحمراء

 •لكن خاب  فالها وهى ترى قلمك يواصل الترهات والتقليل من شأن الزعيم فى اى فرصه تجدها  .والتهليل والتكبير لاى إنجاز يحققه نادى الهلال

 •إذا كنت تعشق الهلال وتهمك مصلحة لاعبيه لهذه الدرجه من حقك ان تعلن على الملأ هلاليتك وتفاخر بها طالما انك ارتضيت هذا الطريق

 •هل يحسب عبدالمجيد انه الوحيد الذى تهمه مصلحة هيثم وكل الصحفيين بما فيهم الكُتاب الزرق لايعلمون شيئاً عن مصلحه هيثم مصطفى؟

 •فى الختام اتمنى ان يحترم عبدالمجيد النادى الذى يعشقه ملايين البشر ولا  يقبلون ان يُهان من كاتب متملق لايُجيد سوى الإنبطاح للإعلام الازرق 

 وكفى

 فى السنتر

 •واصل السيد جمال محمد عبدالله الوالى دعمه السخي لنادى المريخ رغم  إبتعاده وسلم المجلس مبلغ مليار جنيه للمساهمه فى عملية التسجيلات

 •اثبت الوالى بالفعل ان دعمه للمريخ غير مرتبط باى منصب وان المنطلق الاساسى لدعمه هو حب الكيان

 •ومازلنا فى إنتظار الاقطاب والمحبين لدعم النادى من اجل إنجاز كل ملفات التسجيلات بصورة رائعه

 •توقعنا ان يبادر السيد نادر مالك بدعم تسجيلات المريخ بوصفه احد اقطاب الفريق لكنه لم يفعل

 •إكتفى نادر مالك بالتصريحات الخنفشاريه التى اطلقها عند حضوره للسودان  عندما ارغى وازبد متوعداً بكشف المتطفلين وما اسماهم بال(القُراد)

 •فلم نرى قُراد ولم نسمع عن دعم نادر مالك مع العلم انه غادر إلى مكان  إقامته بامريكا دون ان يفتح الله عليه بالتكفل برسوم اورنيك تسجيل على  اسواء الفروض

 •وبتصريحاته الجوفاء وهروبه من عملية الدعم اثبت  نادر مالك ان مصيبة المريخ الحقيقه فى بعض عاشقى الاضواء والشهره الذين  يجيدون الثرثرة وعندما ياتى وقت المساهمات تدخل العقارب إلى جيوبهم

 حائط اخير
 سقطاتك كترت يامجيد

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*







أنصار المريخ يشيدون بجمال الوالي والسكرتير يعترف بسخائه تجاه الأحمر



ثمنوا دعمه المتواصل للنادي وإنقاذه للصفقات 

 الخرطوم ـ مجذوب حميدة: 

أكد الدكتور جمال الدين الوالي على وفائه بالعهد الذي قطعه على نفسه والى  جماهير المريخ والخاص بمواصلة دعمه للنادي دون توقف، حيث دفع أمس الاول  مبلغاً وقدره مليار ومائتي الف جنيه لتسيير الاوضاع في النادي وسداد حوافز  تسجيل اللاعب مرتضى كبير والمتأخرات المالية لثلاثي الموردة اضافة  لالتزامات فنادق وشركات ليموزين ومرتبات موظفين على المريخ. وقد اعترف  الأستاذ عصام الدين الحاج سكرتير عام نادي المريخ بأفضال الدكتور جمال  مشيرا الى أنه سيظل سنداً للمريخ وانصاره، كاشفا عن ان جمال لم يتأخر يوما  عن الايفاء بأي التزام او رفض أي طلب خاص بالمريخ.
وأثنى الرواد المداومون على الحضور للنادي وأقطاب المريخ وكباره وأعضاء  مجلس الشورى بما ظل يقدمه جمال الوالي للمريخ من اسهامات مقدرة لا مثيل  لها، وهذا ما صرح به العمدة الفاتح المقبول، نائب رئيس شورى المريخ حيث أكد  أن وجود جمال الوالي في الكيان الاحمر يشكل قوة كبيرة ودعامة لا مثيل لها  وسنداً للمريخ.
على صعيد آخر فقد فشل العاجي رولاند ديبي في اجتياز الكشف الطبي وبناء على  ذلك فقد تقرر صرف النظر عن تسجيله، وفي هذا الصدد فقد برز اتجاه لتسجيل  اللاعب الكاميروني (مكسيم) الذي يلعب بفريق كانون ياوندي الكاميروني، وقد  سبق له الانضمام لمنتخب بلاده للناشئين وظهر بمستوى جيد. وفي السياق نفسه  يتوقع أن يصل التنزاني نقاسا يوم غد الاربعاء للبلاد توطئة لإبداء رغبته في  اللعب للمريخ. ويذكر ان هناك اشكالية حدثت بين فريقي عزام المالك لكرت  اللاعب وفريق سيمبا الذي يستفيد حالياً من وجود اللاعب في صفوفه بصفة  الاعارة، الا أن الاخبار افادت بأن نادي عزام حريص على انهاء الازمة واطلاق  سراح اللاعب للمريخ.
الى ذلك فينتظر أن يصل البلاد اليوم الثلاثاء اللاعب الزامبي جاكسون، بعد أن اكتملت الترتيبات الخاصة بحضوره واستلامه لتذاكر الوصول.
على صعيد ثالث فقد أبدت جماهير المريخ استياءها من موقف اللاعب سفاري والذي  طالب ببقية مستحقاته حتى يخلي خانته. وترى جماهير المريخ ان اللاعب سفاري  سبق وان اعاد تسجيله بمبلغ تجاوز السبعمائة وخمسين مليون الا انه لم يقدم  شيئا للفريق بسبب الاصابة المعقدة التي تعرض لها وحرمته من المشاركة مع  الفريق. وكان اللاعب بدر الدين قلق قد طالب ايضا باستلام حقوقه كشرط  للتنازل عن خانته، وقد تسلم كافة مستحقاته وتم شطبه.
وفي تعليق للكابتن فاروق جبرة المدرب العام للمريخ حول نتيجة القرعة  الافريقية والتي اوقعت المريخ امام الفائز من سيمبا التنزاني وبطل انغولا  فقد قال ان بطولة الاندية ليس فيها فريق ساهل وآخر ضعيف مشيرا الى ان كل  فرق البطولة لها دوافع وتأتي اليها في كامل استعدادها بالتالي فإن المهمة  لن تكون سهلة بأية حال. 

 الزامبي موانزا يصل الخرطوم ويخضع للكشف الطبي اليوم للانضمام للمريخ
 ابدى اللاعب سعادته بالوصول للسودان والارتباط بنادي كبير مثل المريخ 

وصل الخرطوم في الثامنة والنصف من مساء امس  الثلاثاء مهاجم الدولي الزامبي  جاسكون موانزا لاعب فريق زيسكو الزامبي، وسيخضع اللاعب لكشف طبي اليوم   الاربعاء ، توطئة لضمه لكشوفات المريخ ، وقد و حضر برفقته سكرتير نادي  زيسكو السيد موامبا حتى يكمل كافة اجراءات انتقاله
وابدى اللاعب سعادته بالوصول للسودان والارتباط بنادي كبير مثل المريخ

*

----------


## الصادق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالله الليبي
					

 الخرطوم الوطني يطلب 250 الف دولار والحارس يس مقابل اطلاق سراح عنكبة للمريخ           



عقد مجلس ادارة نادي الخرطوم الوطني اجتماعا مهما امس وخرج بقرار نهائي بخصوص لاعبه المهاجم عنكبة الذي طلب المريخ  ضمه للاستفادة من خدماته حيث حدد نادي الخرطوم مبلغ 250 الف دولار  بالاضافة لتحويل حارس المريخ يس للخرطوم مقابل اطلاق سراح عنكبة ومن جهة  اخري سيجتمع مجلس المريخ ليقرر ويناقش عرض نادي الخرطوم بالرفض او الموافقة
 



والمريخ يدخل سوق الحراس ليشترى حارس (إن وجد ) بمبلغ 150 ألف جنيها (مثلا) لترتفع صفقة عنكبة إلى 400 ألف جنيه ده لو كان الحارس القادم فى مستوى يس أو يزيد عليه (وده فى الساحة غير موجود) . أرى أن يركز المريخ على تسجيل المهاجم المحترف بالدورى التونسى (ترشيح الكوكى ) وبلاش عنكبة . والله عنكبة ده غير الدروشة ونسيان الكورة وراهو ما عندو حاجة . 
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*الأخ داؤود لو رجعنا قليلا للخلف لوجدنا قلمك وقلم كثير من اعلامييي المريخ يسبون الوالي ويطلبون مغادرته ويقولون ان الوالي سبب تدهور المريخ والآن وبدون حياء تقولون ان الوالي هرب ؟؟؟؟لم يهرب الوالي بل صبر وصابر ولكن كثر السب والشتيمة وقلة الأدب من من من اهل المريخ انفسهم الوالي قدم للمريخ مالم ولن يقدمه واحد في السودان لناديه ولم يجد الحترام والتقدير
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*على خلفية مشجع هلالي حاول الخروج من (أستاد الحياة)

حالة تسلل على الخط الفاصل بين الانتحار والابتزاز
   الخرطوم ـ أمجد الرفاعي: ورد  في بعض الصحف أمس أن أحد المعجبين بأداء لاعب الهلال السابق هيثم مصطفى،  حاول الانتحار بعد أن تسلق أحد الابراج الكهربائية باستاد الهلال بأم درمان  مهدداً بالسقوط من أعلى البرج احتجاجاً منه على قرار مجلس إدارة الهلال  بشطب اللاعب هيثم مصطفى، وبعد تدخل الأجاويد واستدعاء لاعب الهلال السابق  علاء الدين يوسف عن طريق أحد الأفراد الموجودين مكان الحدث نجح الأخير في  تسلق البرج ومن ثم انزال المشجع الذي حاول الانتحار. 
حول هذا الأمر تحدث لـ (الصحافة) الاختصاصي النفسي الدكتور أحمد التوم  سالم قائلاً إن الانسان الذي يقدم على الانتحار لثلاثة دوافع الأول في حالة  الاكتئاب الحاد (الدبرسة) ويكون غير واع بنفسه ويعتبر الانتحار راحة له،  وهذا يدل على مرضه النفسي ولذلك لابد أن يكون تحت المراقبة الطبية. 
أما الدافع الثاني ان له من الألم النفسي أو الجسدي ما يدفعه للانتحار بغرض التشفي من الألم حسب فهمه وإزالته بالانتحار. 
أما الدافع الثالث يريد الشخص الذي يحاول الانتحار لفت الانتباه  والانظار، مثلاً في حالة اختطاف الطائرات مقابل تحقيق أشياء قد تكون قضية  عادلة مثل ما فعله بعض الفلسطينيين في السابق باختطاف طائرة لاخراج زملائهم  من سجن الاحتلال. وقد يتم مثل هذا بغرض الابتزاز السياسي أو المالي أو  الأمني، وفي حالة الابتزاز هذا يعبر عن اهتزاز شخصية الانسان منذ الطفولة  مثل أن يتعلق بأمه وهو صغير ويحاول تنفيذ مطالبه عبر وسائل الضغط، ويستمر  بذلك حتى يكبر. متابعاً بأن هناك بعض السذج يمكن أن يتم استغلالهم من قبل  بعض الناس الذين يعتقدون أنهم أذكياء لتمرير أجندة خفية مستغلين في ذلك بعض  الجهلاء الذين يعتقدون ان الظهور الاعلامي سيتسبب في شهرتهم، وهذا نتيجة  لغسيل مخ يحدث من الذين يتخفون خلفهم، موضحا ان هذا ينم عن ضعف الشخصية وان  هناك خللا في تربيتهم، مبيناً أن البعض يتم استغلاله أيضاً بسبب العطالة  والوضع الاقتصادي حيث تقدم له بعض المغريات بغرض تنفيذ اجندة خاصة كما  ذكرت. وتابع د.أحمد أما في حالة المشجع الذي حاول أمس الاول الانتحار فإنني  استبعد ان يصل الاعجاب بلاعب معين الى الانتحار. 
٭ المحامي والمستشار القانوني عماد جلجال، قال ان الشروع في الانتحار  جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون والمادة 133 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م تنص  على الآتي: من يشرع في الانتحار بمحاولة قتل نفسه بأية وسيلة يعاقب بالسجن  مدة لا تتجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة او بالعقوبتين معا. 
ويواصل جلجال قائلاً إن هذا الفعل يجرم قانوناً والذي عنده حق الشكوى  أي شخص يمكن ان يبلغ عن الذي حاول الانتحار والسكوت عليه يعتبر جريمة. 
الرياضي المطبوع (والي دار الرياضة أم درمان) كمال آفرو قال إن الذي  حدث أمس الاول من قبل احد المهووسين هو افراز طبيعي لما يحدث الآن في الوسط  الرياضي، وهذه ظاهرة سلبية خطيرة تستحق الوقوف عندها لمعالجتها، موضحاً ان  الذي حدث هو عن جهل وعدم معرفة بمعنى الرياضة وعدم وعي بالقرار الديمقراطي  وعدم إلمام بالرياضة ككل. وهي حدثت لأسباب شخصية وبكل أسف هذا الفعل أدى  لتشويه صورة الرياضة التي أخذت في الآونة الأخيرة الطابع الشخصي الذي أصبح  يغلب على الكيان، وهذا يعكس المستوى المتدني الذي وصلت اليه الرياضة والتي  تحتاج منا جميعاً اعادتها سيرتها الأولى التي نسمو بها ونرتقي الى عالم  التحضر، موضحا ان اللاعب المثقف هو الذي ينصاع الى المؤسسة التي ينتمي لها،  وأقرب مثال أبو تريكة كابتن الاهلي المصري الذي عندما اخطأ في حق ناديه  نال العقاب المناسب وقابل ذلك بكل احترام وهذا يعكس مدى فهمه العميق  للمؤسسية. 
مولانا الدكتور يوسف الكودة، قال يجب على القائمين بأمر الرياضة ان  يهتموا بالجانب التثقيفي الديني حتى يصبح التشجيع والكتابة في الرياضة  معتدلين دون غلو أو تطرف، متابعا ان هذا الشخص الذي حاول الانتحار بسبب شطب  لاعب او لأي سبب فيما يخص الرياضة هو انسان غير سوي ولا يجوز للانسان ان  يقدم على مثل هذا الفعل، فيما هو أهم من شطب لاعب فإذا كان قد نفذ هذه  المسألة فإنه يوم القيامة سيقوم بتنفيذ نفس الفعل، مضيفاً بأن هذا يعتبر  جريمة يجب ألا تمر هكذا دون ان تراجعها الاندية التي تكتب على لافتاتها  (نادي رياضي ثقافي اجتماعي). 
يذكر أن الشرطة كانت قد ألقت القبض على المشجع الذي حاول الانتحار، وفتحت بلاغاً في مواجهته
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*المريخ يرصد أكثر من ثمانية لاعبين ولم يحصل حتى الآن على توقيع أي منهم

مازال يواصل بحثه عن دعم فريقه بالأجانب
الخرطوم ـ مجذوب حميدة: مازال  المريخ يواصل بحثه واتصالاته وتحركاته الخارجية من أجل تدعيم فريقه بعدد  من اللاعبين المحترفين الأجانب حيث وصلت قائمة المرشحين الى أكثر من سبعة  لاعبين، على رأسهم «نقاسا، هارونا، مكسيم، موتيابا». ولم يحصل المريخ حتى  الآن على الموافقة النهائية لانتقال أي لاعب من هؤلاء، ومازال ينتظر صدق  الوعود والتصديقات النهائية. وكان الأحمر قد رفض اللاعب العاجي ديبي بعد  سقوطه في اختبارات الكشف الطبي، وينتظر أن يكون اللاعب قد مكسيم قد خضع  للكشف الطبي نهار أمس، فيما ينتظر أن يصل اللاعب التنزاني نقاسا للخرطوم  اليوم الاربعاء بعد أن بعث له المريخ تذاكر الوصول. وهناك اكثر من لاعب في  طريقه للخرطوم بطلب من المريخ. ويشكل هذا الوضع قلقا وسط القاعدة الحمراء  لاسيما ومرور الزمن حيث لم يتبق للتسجيلات سوى اسبوع واحد، وينتظر ان تشهد  الايام المقبلة تحركات جادة من أجل الحصول على موافقة عدد من اللاعبين  الاجانب. 
مما يذكر أن المريخ قد أمن على بقاء الثلاثي عصام الحضري، والعاجي  باسكال واديكو، فيما لم تتضح الرؤية حول مصير النيجيري كلتشي اضافة للاعب  اليوغندي موتيابا الذي من المفترض أن يكون قد درج اسمه ضمن الكشف بنهاية  هذا الموسم على اعتبار انه معار. 
على الصعيد الإداري فمن المنتظر أن يكون الدكتور جمال الوالي قد استقبل  مساء امس بمنزله حشدا كبيرا من رموز المجتمع والسياسة وكبار الرياضيين  وذلك بغرض تقديمهم للشكر والثناء له على ما ظل يقدمه من دعم للرياضة بصورة  عامة والمريخ بصورة خاصة وسخائه تجاه المجتمع الرياضي وتحمله لأعباء النادي  الذي كان يترأسه. 
وفي هذا الصدد فقد رفع المريخ مقترحا لوزير الشباب والرياضة الولائي  فحواه ادراج اسم الدكتور جمال الوالي ضمن الشخصيات التي تكرمهم رئاسة  الجمهورية بنجمة الانجاز في احتفالات البلاد بأعياد الاستقلال. 
وتجيء هذه الخطوة رداً لجزء من الوفاء لرجل قدم الكثير من العطاء للمجتمع الرياضي. 
وفي هذا الصدد فقد قررت لجنة التعبئة اقامة مهرجان كبير حددت له الخامس  والعشرين من هذا الشهر تكريما للدكتور جمال الوالي على اجادته وعطائه الثر  للمريخ وقيامه بكافة المهام الموكلة اليه ودعمه اللا محدود المتمثل في  بنائه لبنى اساسية في المريخ وجهده الكبير من أجل تقويته وتطويره وتوحيد  مجتمعه. 
وفي تصريح للعميد شرطة مكي الحاج موسى أحد قادة التيار الجماهيري في  المريخ انهم يرون في الدكتور جمال الوالي النموذج والمثال الحي والاداري  الناجح والمتطلع ويحفظون له كل ما قدمه من دعم للمريخ والسعي من أجل  الارتقاء به، مشيرا الى أن المجتمع المريخ لم يشهد تطورا او استقرارا  وتوحدا في تاريخه مثلما تماسك وتعاضد في عهد الدكتور جمال الوالي، الشيء  الذي يتطلب ويستوجب من جماهير المريخ أن ترد لهذا الرجل جزءا مما قدمه  تأكيداً لأدواره العظيمة التي قدمها للأحمر والتي تستحق ان نسميها  بالتضحيات. وقال الحاج موسى إن مهرجان التكريم الذي ستقيمه لجنة التعبئة  سيكون بمثابة رد الجميل لرئيس جميل.. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الرائع دوما عبد الله الليثي

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* مجد جديد لمجدي                                                                         الأربعاء, 12 ديسمبر 2012      


* هاجمناه بقسوة، لاحقناه بسياط النقد، وطالبنا بتنحيه وتشددنا معه مراتٍ ومرات، لكنه ظل حريصاً على أن يفصل العام عن الخاص.* لا  تفارقه الابتسامة ولا تعوزه البشاشة، متحدث لبق ومحاور جيد، واسع الحيلة،  يتميز بمكر الثعالب، بدليل أنه نجح في الهيمنة على أخطر وأهم منصب في أكبر  مؤسسة رياضية في السودان لمدة 17 عام متتالية من دون أن يستخدم سلاح المال  الذي عادةً ما يرجح الكفة بين المتنافسين في الانتخابات.* ذلكم  هو مجدي شمس الدين، الإداري الذي دخل الاتحاد العام وتولى منصب السكرتير  بملابسات لعبت فيها الصدفة دوراً كبيراً، فكانت خير من ألف ميعاد بالنسبة  له.* أذكر  أنني كنت ذات مساء برفقة سعادة الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم محمدين، سكرتير  المريخ الأسبق، وكان يشغل وقتها منصب وزير الدولة للدفاع، وفي منتصف الطريق  أوقف الضابط العظيم سيارته (الكريسيدا) فجأة، وقال لي: أريد أن أستشيرك في  أمر مهم، فقلت له: تفضل يا سعادتو، فاستطرد مؤكداً أن الأستاذ محمد الشيخ  مدني والدكتور كمال شداد يجلسان بانتظاره في دار الأخ عصام الحاج سعياً إلى  إقناعه بالترشح لسكرتارية الاتحاد ضمن مجموعة شداد في انتخابات الاتحاد  العام (ضد مجموعة كير)، وهو لم يحدد موقفه بعد.* لم  أحبذ ترشيح منصور (الملقب بين العسكريين بالشبح) لمنصب سكرتير الاتحاد،  لأن تركيبته العسكرية الصارمة لن تتناسب في رأيي مع تركيبة شداد التي يميل  إلى الهيمنة.* امتد النقاش زهاء الساعة، وانتهى باقتناع منصور بعدم تقديم نفسه للانتخابات.* بعد  ذلك بحث طلب شداد من أهل المريخ تقديم مرشحهم لمنصب السكرتير، فقدموا الأخ  فتحي إبراهيم عيسى الذي اعتذر، واختاروا عصام فتنصل، ولجأوا إلى أمين عبد  القادر فاعتذر أيضاً.* مضى  الزمن سريعاً وعندما فشل المريخ في تقديم مرشح للسكرتارية اضطر شداد  لترشيح مجدي شمس الدين، وكان وقتها شاباً يمتلئ بالطموح، وقد برز كسكرتير  لنادي أم دوم الذي ظهر في الساحة الكروية مطلع التسعينات وصعد إلى الدرجة  الأولى وتألق فيها قبل أن ينزوي ويتلاشى صيته لاحقاً.* فاز  مجدي على منافسه، وتولى سكرتارية الاتحاد العام، ولم يتوقع أشد المتفائلين  أن يستمر في منصبه دورة كاملة ناهيك عن 17 عامً، لكنه استمر وترقى لينال  عضوية اللجنة التنفيذية للاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم، وعضوية اللجنة  التنفيذية للكاف، وعضوية عدد من اللجان المساعدة للاتحاد الإفريقي، وأصبح  مراقباً في الكاف والفيفا، وموفداً للاتحادين لحل العديد من الصراعات  الانتخابية الخارجية، مثلما حدث في مصر مؤخراً.* أمس  الأول نجح مجدي في تجديد عضويته في المكتب التنفيذي للكاف، وفاز بالتزكية  لدورةٍ جديدة، بعد أن عبر الانتخابات النصفية قبل عامين، وحق لنا أن نهنئه،  وننصفه قليلاً بعد أن سلقناه بألسنةٍ حداد لسنوات طويلة، صبر فيها على  نقدنا له ولم يتجهم في وجهنا مطلقاً.* مجدي  2013 ليس مجدي 1995، وفي الفترة التي فصلت بين التاريخين المذكورين طور  ابن أم دوم نفسه وبذل مجهوداً كبيراً لتحسين لغته الإنجليزية، وأصبح  المشرّع والمنظر والمفكر الرئيسي (بل والأوحد) للاتحاد، واجتاز أربعة  انتخابات ساخنة، وعبر مطبات جوية وأرضية عديدة، ظن كثيرون أنها ستودي به  وتنهي مسيرته الإدارية، لكنه ظل يخرج منها مثل الشعرة كالعجين في كل مرة،  مجدداً تمسكه بالمنصب الخطير.* نبارك  لمجدي فوزه بعضوية المكتب التنفيذي للكاف، ونهنئ السودان بالمنصب المرموق،  ومازلنا ننتظر من السكرتير أن يوظف خبراته التراكمية لصالح الكرة  السودانية، ويسهم في معالجة أمراض البرمجة وسوء إدارة المسابقات الكروية  ويبسط القوانين التي تحكم الانتقالات، لتناسب ما تنص عليه لوائح الفيفا.* انتزع مجدي الإشادة بيده، ونحن نهنئه ونبارك له ونتمنى له المزيد من النجاح والتوفيق.برج البرنس* ما زالت الحادثة التي اعتلى فيها مشجع هلالي برج الإضاءة الخاص بالمعبرة تسيطر على المجالس الرياضية بطول السودان بعرضه.* هدد  المشجع بالانتحار ما لم تتم الاستجابة لمطالبه المتمثلة في حضور والي  الخرطوم ووزير الرياضة بالولاية لإقالة مجلس البرير وإلغاء شطب هيثم مصطفى  وعلاء الدين يوسف!* لو  تحولت البدعة المذكورة إلى موضة فستتعطل الاتصالات الهاتفية، وينقطع  التيار الكهربائي، ويسود الظلام أرجاء إستادات العاصمة المثلثة!* سمعنا  ببرج الثور، وبرج الجدي، وبرج العقرب، وبرج القوس، وبرج الميزان، وبرج  الحوت، وبرج الجوزاء، وبرج القاهرة، وبرج البراجنة، وبرج إيفل، وبرج  الحمام، ولم نسمع ببرج البرنس إلا عند الأهلة!* صراع الهلالاب حافل بالبدع!* إشي مسيرات وإشي مظاهرات وإشي اعتصامات وإشي لكمات وإشي تحطيم كراسي وإشي رفع أحذية!* أخيراً الحكاية جابت ليها شعبطة  في الأبراج!* امس سمعنا قالوا الحبيب يس علي يس الليل كلو طالع في راس البيت!* ألحقوهو بي كاريكا قبال يتلب!* لو الرشيد لحق اشتعبط في البرج عبده جابر كتير عليهو!* غايتو أنا كان العجب انشطب ياني المطفر من ضهرية العربية!* أما حسن غضروف أقصد محجوب فتكفيه الطربيزة!آخر الحقائق* غداً  بحول الله نكتب عن المبادرة الرقيقة التي شهدتها دار الوالي الغالي بدعوة  من الأخوين العزيزين أبو هريرة حسين وصديق كوباني وحضرها لفيف من أهل  الرياضة والفن والثقافة.* صدق دكتور عمر: نحن في الوسط الرياضي لا بنخاصم ولا بنعادي.* حظك  اليوم.. برج البرنس: تعاني من أعراض تنكر حادة، مصحوبة بموجات غضب وتشنجات  ناتجة عن الزعل والبمبان ومطر الحجارة وحالة الشطب المفاجئة التي أدت إلى  إغماءات عديدة!* برج  الفاتح من فييرا: كما تدين تدان، التسوي بي إيدك يغلب أجاويدك، تحاشى  شماتة بني الأحمر، يبدو أن شيخ الطريقة البريرية سيجبرك على السفر إلى دار  جعل، فحذار من الوقوع في مزلقانات طريق التحدي!* برج  البرير: من صبر جبر، ومن لكم أوجع، ابتعد عن السير في الطرقات المظلمة هذه  الأيام، وتحاشى زيارة العرضة، العمر مش بعزقة، ولا تنس الاستعانة بحراس  شخصيين يمتلكون ذات الخطافية اليسارية الفتاكة!* برج  الأرباب: الصيد في الماء العكر يمكن أن يمنحك سمكاً وفيراً هذه الأيام،  حافظ على هدوئك وأبعد عن البرنس وغنيلو، وحذار من نقله إلى الأرسنال!* برج  الحمام: كل أعراض الصفر الدولي مستمرة، حظك العاثر أوقعك في طريق من لا  يرحم ضعفك، قياساً بواقعك الخروج من الدور الأول محمدك، ابتعد المحترفين  الصغار وكوتة البلغار، واحذر من اللعب بالنار!* برج إيفل: غارزيتو راجع بيتو، والطوب محمدو فور عودتو، فرنسا نفر!* برج  بيزا المائل: ابق في مكانك وتدبر حالك، ولا تقدم على أي قرار متهور، ولا  تفكر في زيارة العرضة الشمالية هذه الأيام إلا بعد الاستعانة ببرشوت وخوذة  واقية من الرصاص وعكاز مضبب!* برج  النجوم: الأجواء صحوة ومصحوبة ببعض التقشف، حكمة اليوم: أحذر الشماتة ووفر  القرش الأبيض لليوم الأسود، المعطيات الحالية تشير إلى أن أجمل أيامك لم  تأت بعد!* برج السرطان: تجري جري الوحوش غير رزقك ما تحوش، والنية زاملة سيدا وفييرا!* برج  الهلال: اهتم بسلامتك وابعد المشجعين عن أبراج الكهرباء، الضرب مستمر  والانفعال سيد الموقف والشطب من طرف، الفلس حاصل والروح مكركرة، الحال يغني  عن السؤال!* برج المعلم: لو دامت لنسيبك ما آلت إليك، القناعة كنز لا يفنى، الاتفاقية خربت الميزانية، أقبض ما في الجيب يأتيك ما في الغيب!* برج  النجمة: دع القلق وأبدأ الحياة، الهيمنة مستمرة، والزعامة متواصلة، الناس  طالعين في الأبراج والزعيم يلملم في نجوم التسجيلات، الشكر يديم النعم،  والحمد يزيل النقم، ما يحسد المال إلا أسيادو!* برج  البشة: من فارق داره قل مقداره، التجربة السعودية خصمت منك ولم تضف إليك،  الوحدة لا تتحقق بسهولة، لا تنزعج للتغييرات التي طرأت على الديار في  غيابك، (هلال ما بعد البرنس.. عراق ما بعد صدام)!* برج  الملاح: تعامل مع التهديدات الهاتفية بجدية، تطوعك لحمل خطاب الشطب قد  يؤدي إلى ما لا يحمد عقباه، الزم دارك من عصراً بدري، وأوعك من عبور  الكوبري!* برج البركة: زيارة رموز المجتمع لمنزل الوالي الغالي مشهد حضاري يؤكد تميز مجتمع الصفوة.* اهم مصادر الأخبار الساخنة هذه الأيام: حمص، درعا البلد، درعا المحطة، ريفي دمشق، القامشلي، دير الزور زملكا، الحسكة ونادي الهلال! * يوم الشرطة في حراسة تمرين الهلال!* ويوم الدفاع المدني مشغول بإنزال مشجع هلالي من برج الإضاءة!* جهجهتوا البوليس وناس المطافي!* آخر خبر: أرفعوا الصيوان، كملتوا البمبان!




*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*ابوعاقله اماسا 

 زوووووووووووووم

ووم
 للحقيقة وجوه عديدة...!
 التقيت به يوماً عند بوابة نادي المريخ، كان قادماً لتوه لحضور إجتماع من  إجتماعات مجلس شورى النادي، بينما كنا ومجموعة من الشباب في تدريبات رياضية  على ملعب خماسيات النادي، وبعد انتهاء الحصة جئنا لأداء صلاة العشاء بمسجد  النادي قبل أن يذهب كل منا إلى بيته، فالتقيت الرجل عند الباب تماماً،  فألقيت عليه التحية، فلم يكتف بالرد عليها فقط وإنما فتح موضوعاً عن حال  المريخ ودلف مباشرة في رأيه الواضح في طريقة وأسلوب الرئيس في إدارة هذا  النادي العريق، وكيف أن الأخطاء الإدارية قد تجاوزت المعقول، والفساد قد  أزكم الأنوف والوضع ما عاد يحتمل، واستمر الرجل حتى تمنيت ألا يظهر رئيس  النادي في تلك اللحظة، خوفاً من الإشتباك معه، فقد كان مندفعاً بطريقة  غريبة لم أجد معها بداً من محاولات تهدئته وتطييب خاطره بعبارات وكلمات قبل  أن استأذنه للحاق بصلاة العشاء، وبعد أقل من نصف ساعة من ذلك النقاش  والخطبة العصماء، والنقد اللاذع والهجاء عدت أدراجي إلى الصالة الكبرى حيث  كان الرواد يتجمعون عندما تكون الأجواء ماطرة، وثمة مفاجأة كانت في انتظاري  هناك.. فعندما عبرت الباب لفت نظري جمع من الرواد يستمعون بتركيز لحديث  رجل تبدو عليه الهيبة والوقار، فاقتربت من المشهد وتمعنت في المتحدث فإذا  به هو نفسه، ذات الرجل الذي ماتزال كلماته ترن في آذاني وقد تبدلت هنا  لتكون النقيض، فبدلاً أن كان ناقداً، تحول إلى مادح مجيد، فبدأ يعدد مآثر  الأخ جمال الوالي وبطولاته حتى ظننت أنه سيهب من مكانه ليبدأ العمل في بناء  تمثال ضخم له في فناء النادي من فرط ما حشد من كلمات للمدح والثناء..!
 فركت عيني، وأمعنت النظر، وأعدت الكرة، وفي كل مرة كنت أتأكد من الحقيقة  أكثر، أنني لم أخطيء النظر أو السمع، فهو نفس الرجل الذي انتقد رئيس النادي  في مدخل النادي وقد ظن أنني انصرفت إلى منزلي فعاد ليخاطب الجمع بزاوية  إنقلاب وصلت إلى (180) درجة، وكنت أظن أن الرجل بصدد إطلاق مبادرة إصلاحية  ليقود المريخ إلى عصر الإحتراف بسلاسة بدون تعقيدات، وإلى محطة يتحاشى فيها  مثل الظرف الذي يمر به الآن، رئيس مستقيل لأسباب يتجاهلها الناس ويركزون  فقط على عودته، ولكنني صدمت بحقيقة واحدة في غاية المرارة وهي: أنهم يقولون  ما تقتضيه الظروف فقط، حتى لو جاء الكلام ذاته بعيداً ومفرغاً من الموضوع،  وبالأمس أمسكت بصحيفة من الصحف الرياضية التي أصبحت تثير الغثيان في هذه  الأيام، فقرأت فيها خبرين متناقضين، الأول تحدث عن أن مجلس المريخ رفض  مبادرة من لجنة التعبئة لتكريم جمال الوالي، أما الخبر الثاني فقد ركز على  أن المجلس نفسه الذي رفض تكريم الوالي قد صاغ خطاباً بواسطة مولانا أزهري  وداعة الله إلى الجهات المسؤولة يطالب فيها بمنح الوالي وسام الجمهورية  تقديراً لجهوده وخدماته للرياضة والرياضيين، فتحولت إلى صفحة أخرى لأقرأ  خبراً آخراً عن مبادرة قادها صديقي أبوهريرة حسين وآخرين ذهبوا إلى منزل  جمال الوالي...!!
 سأركز هنا على خطاب مجلس المريخ الذي صاغه مولانا  أزهري وداعة الله، وهو رجل صديق أحترمه وأقدره بلاحدود، ولكنه رجل غير واضح  في كثير من مواقفه، يمنحك أحياناً الرأي ونقيضه، ففيما يخص قضية الفساد  المالي في نادي المريخ وتواضع قدرات البعض ممن توكل إليهم المهام الإدارية  الكبيرة، أعرف كل آراءه المسبقة، بإعتبار أننا لم ننقطع عن التواصل فكرياً  منذ العام 1996، لذلك أثار الخبر الكثير من الإستفهامات لدي على الأقل، كما  أن عصام الحاج الذي يعرفه الكثيرون أكثر مني لن يقدم على خطوة كهذه إلا  لمآرب أخرى، خاصة أنه يعرف تمام المعرفة أن الدولة التي يحكمها حزب المؤتمر  الوطني ليست بحاجة إلى خطاب ممهور من مولانا أزهري وغيره ممن دفعوا جمال  الوالي للإستقالة حتى يمنحوا الرجل وساماً من الطبقة الأولى أو الثالثة،  كما نعرف نحن وغيري من القراء والمشجعين والمتابعين أن مسيرة جمال في  المريخ لم تنته حتى يتم تكريمه ووداعه وما شابه من مراسم ذات إيحاءات  وإشارات، ولكن من يستحقون الوداع حقيقة وليس التكريم هم أعضاء المجلس  الحالي الذين آثروا البقاء برغم الفشل الذريع، ورغم أنهم كمجموعة تتوفر  فيهم كل أسباب الفشل... حتى لو عاد جمال، وإلا لما كانت الإستقالة..!
  من مشاكل المريخ الحالية أن غالبية رجاله الذين اعتلوا المسرح هم من أصحاب  الوجوه المتعددة، والآراء ذات الألوان والأشكال، فهم في العادة يحملون أكثر  من رأي في الموضوع الواحد، رأي للونسة في المجالس، وآخر للتصريحات في  الصحف، وآخر يصمتون ويسكتون عليه.. والساكت عن الحق طبعاً (.......)..!
 أمسك ده صاروخ

 


*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*
كالعاده قام نادي الهلال بالتعدي  علي اللوائح والقوانين حيث اعار لاعبيه (كايا ومحمد احمد ) لنادي بالممتاز!

 حسب اللوائح والقوانين ( لايجوز اعارات لاعبين من نادي واحد لنادي واحد )

 هل سيوقف اتحاد معتصم عبث  الهلال الذي اصبح معروف ومكشوف مع كل موسم  تسجيلات ام سيستغل الهلالي ( مجدي تلاعب بالقوانين ) نفوذه ويجيز اعارت  كايا ومحمد بقانون من وحي الخيال من أجل حبه السرمدي هلال العيال كما فعل  سابقا وسن قانون الاستثناء اللقيط( يوسف محمد ) وقانون الاعارات الوهميه (  امولادي , كوارزيما)؟؟

*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواسراء
					

الأخ داؤود لو رجعنا قليلا للخلف لوجدنا قلمك وقلم كثير من اعلامييي المريخ يسبون الوالي ويطلبون مغادرته ويقولون ان الوالي سبب تدهور المريخ والآن وبدون حياء تقولون ان الوالي هرب ؟؟؟؟لم يهرب الوالي بل صبر وصابر ولكن كثر السب والشتيمة وقلة الأدب من من من اهل المريخ انفسهم الوالي قدم للمريخ مالم ولن يقدمه واحد في السودان لناديه ولم يجد الحترام والتقدير



2222222222222222222
*

----------

